# Best Line to use for "The Run"??



## Silver Spyder (May 30, 2008)

I usually use monofilament, mainly Maxima ultragreen or Maxima Chameleon 8lb test. I think I might give Flourcarbon line a try this year. What are the differences between the two?? I heard the Fluro is alot more sensitive and you can feel the bite better??? 


THANKS


Jeremy


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I love power pro with a trilene xt leader.... power pro has no stretch making way more sensitive than mono or flouro and small diameter for it's strength..... it can cut through the water easier getting your weight to the bottom faster letting you use lighter sinkers... just end up catching more fish with it..... fireline just the same just not as thin or abrasion resistant!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Silver Spyder said:


> I usually use monofilament, mainly Maxima ultragreen or Maxima Chameleon 8lb test. I think I might give Flourcarbon line a try this year. What are the differences between the two?? I heard the Fluro is alot more sensitive and you can feel the bite better???
> 
> 
> THANKS
> ...


Ive read that putting a real good stretch on Floro ruins it. With the snags you get in the river this would not make it a good mainline Alot of bites in the river aren't so much felt as sensed as a deadness I guess would be the best way to explain it.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd stay away from the Flouro. You don't need it and its way too expensive to use in those rivers.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I've used 10lb fireline with a 8lb trilene xt leader. when snagged u usually only lose leader. Very sensitive.


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

10# stren strong enough to bring in walleye.. wrap around hand once or twice to break when snagged !only use fireline on my rods for the hairjig bite at the lake......


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Most use mono or braided line. The brand of line is all over the board. I have used many different brands, colors and # test myself. The last few years I have been using the BPS brand. Over the years I have dropped to #8 with #6 leaders. For the run I do not know of anyone using fluorocarbon. I fish the river 3-5 days a week.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

JimmyZ said:


> I've used 10lb fireline with a 8lb trilene xt leader. when snagged u usually only lose leader. Very sensitive.


I use the exact same setup, love the fireline most sensitive line ive ever used but it sucks when you snag your mainline haha.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The problem with using braided is if you do break it off, it causes a big snag problem in the river. Mono seems to go away better, although even a big bunch of that can ruin a spot for you.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

jiggin'fool said:


> I love power pro with a trilene xt leader.... power pro has no stretch making way more sensitive than mono or flouro and small diameter for it's strength..... it can cut through the water easier getting your weight to the bottom faster letting you use lighter sinkers... just end up catching more fish with it..... fireline just the same just not as thin or abrasion resistant!


Yup! What he said. I switched to Suffix braid a couple years ago though. That stuff is awesome. Silky smooth casting. 

I honestly don't know how people still use mono in the river. I'm not trying to knock anyone by typing that, its just my own catch rate probably doubled after going to braid in the river. Also, i've never left more than a couple feet of braid in the river, from rock abrasion. I'm not sure how someone would break off an entire cast full of line, unless they had a knicked up eyelet. If you're leader line is lighter than your main line, it's just not going to happen.


----------



## Salmon Killer (Apr 28, 2007)

I usually use 50# eagle claw line,never lost a fish


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I used to use 8# leaders and all that got me was lost fish, especially when the water is high and the river is crowded. Sometimes you just have to put the screws to 'em or else you'll lose 'em..and 8# don't get it. 

I now use 10# and it makes a helluva lot of difference. When the water drops, clears, and slows...then I'll drop down a size.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

You really don't need flourocarbon.... river is so muddy no need for it.... but I guess use what you are confident in.... I can tell you right now you soon as you start using power pro or fireline you will have nothing but confidence.... and as far as braids creating snags.... I pull more snags out of the river than I have ever created... usually get about 10 - 15 floaters and some weights too! I did one time pick up an empty spool floating down the river that must have fallen out of someones bag or vest of 30# fireline with some still attached.... I started pulling and 90% of the spool had come off.... I pulled as much as I could and cut it.... I bet that was a mess for the guys up stream of me! I hate when you ride that 20 ft of line down a drift!


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Using braided line is easily the gayest thing ever...it makes the absolute worst snags when its broken off. Plus there is no reason for it if you know what your looking for mono is more than sensitive enough and you shouldnt need more than 8lb to land a walleye in the river, if you hook a huge carp thumb it and break it off.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

BornWithGills said:


> Using braided line is easily the gayest thing ever...it makes the absolute worst snags when its broken off. Plus there is no reason for it if you know what your looking for mono is more than sensitive enough and you shouldnt need more than 8lb to land a walleye in the river, if you hook a huge carp thumb it and break it off.


LOL! guess you don't know how good us gay guys got it!?!?!? We will be staying at the econo lodge in a week or two.... we usually sleep two guys per bed but I think we can slip you in the middle! we can show you how to do it! Might learn alot! always one guy that has to be a douche on here!


----------



## joshingle (Feb 27, 2011)

i dont know what the big deal is with people hatein braid its all i use and i allways use an 8 to 12 pound leader depending on where im at and if i do snag its my leader that will break off long before my main line


----------



## Silver Spyder (May 30, 2008)

Ive never used braid before.. What Brand and size do you guys recommend??? Heading up to bass pro tomorrow. Im gonna go to maumee tackle and buy some floaters and check the river out. No way in hell am I fishing in that water yet. I herd Power Pro is the best??


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

that is what I like! but don't you know if you use that line you might be considered gay! LOL! 10 or 12 lb power pro with a 8 to 10 lb leader of trilene xt is what I like...


----------



## mss420 (Feb 26, 2009)

I only use braided for more than one reason. (1) sensitivity is so much better. (2) I only have a quarter of the the line breaks than what i used to before i used braided. (3) U ever had some idiot not know what he is doing and get tangled in your line when u got a nice fish on??? (4) I know it doesnt happen often but man, when u try to pull in a 12 pound hog against the current with 8 pond test and a thousand other people around you it can get a little hairy. On a side note, I pull far more snags out of the river with my braid than i have ever left behind. my line dosent break, it brings the other line snags in( plus u get alot of free sinkers and jigs). the only peole who shouldnt use braided line are people who are not smart enough not to cut it at the end of the pole when they do get snagged. thumb it and walkbackwords, if it does break its gonna break at the knot, not on the end of the pole.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I've used braided line, mono, and flourocarbon and I've caught fish with all of them. I use the same rods and reels for fishing Saugeye and Walleye on the inland lakes and for Hybrid Stripers and Sauger on the Muskingum River. I just use 8 lb Trilene XL. I have lost jigs using all 3 types of line however I have yet to lose a fish up there using any line even the 8 lb Trilene XL. I've caught some nice eyes up there and even tail hooked a huge carp last year and had no problem getting it in to retrieve my jig using the 8 lb Trilene XL. It's all about personal preference if you ask me, like someone said if you have confidence in what you are using then stick with it.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Another Vote for 10LB Fireline, Mono is nice but must be replaced every day on the maumee something about that water weakens the line badly for the second day out with mono. I spool up one time with Fireline and that is set for the season on the river.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just use 12lb spider wire the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

80 lb spider wire with a 3 ounce pyramid sinker...... everyone loves the 50 yard long snags that get cut at the rod tip!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

jiggin'fool said:


> LOL! guess you don't know how good us gay guys got it!?!?!? We will be staying at the econo lodge in a week or two.... we usually sleep two guys per bed but I think we can slip you in the middle! we can show you how to do it! Might learn alot! always one guy that has to be a douche on here!


 LMAO thats hilarious. you forgot to give ur rm#


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Weekender#1 said:


> Another Vote for 10LB Fireline, Mono is nice but must be replaced every day on the maumee something about that water weakens the line badly for the second day out with mono. I spool up one time with Fireline and that is set for the season on the river.


That's a new one on me. If that were true, you couldn't Bass fish or any thing else with mono 2 days in a row. I use the same spool until it gets too short to cast with no problems. Trilene XT, Gamma's nice too


----------



## mss420 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> 80 lb spider wire with a 3 ounce pyramid sinker...... everyone loves the 50 yard long snags that get cut at the rod tip!!!


Nobody gave you a hard time about what you fish with. I love my braided and I dont leave a bunch of line in the water. I guess it just takes a little common sense. For that matter, when you snag up with mono, do you cut it off at the rod? Most people don't with any line type. Seems like a waste of line to me but, to each their own i guess.


----------

